# My new gold Gaggia Classic



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So as if I didn't get enough of a bargain getting this Gold Gaggia classic  for £42 the lady selling it also had a grinder she didn't need so threw it in with the deal, so I also have a Gaggia MM thrown in for free, I dont really have any use for it as I dont vary my coffee drinking enough to keep it for a different grind, so I'll probably put it up on here to pass on a bit of the love. Oh and just to sweeten the deal a bit more it also has 3 Seattle Coffee gear espresso cups as well.

I feel a bit like I got the deal of the century ^_^

It has barely been used, which means that it is in absolutely mint condition, but also that it required a bit of cleaning from stale water and a little limescale above the shower screen. I also ran water through it several times until it ran clear but I need to get some pulycaff through it to give it a proper clean.

I just had my first coffee from it and it blew my Cubika out of the water (predictably) on the first drink, a lovely latte. The steam power is way quicker to build up and way better than my Cubika also, and my microfoam wasnt great on the first go, but good enough to do a bit of art









Overall I couldn't be happier, super cheap an a lovely looking machine.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow awesome deal!

Bet your well pleased.

I paid £80 for my non gold one and wish it was in better condition on the outside but hey its got new boiler, water tank and gasket so almost like its new anyway.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice







There can't be many SCG cups around in the UK, they look good.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

painty said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was well chuffed when I saw they were SCG, their crew reviews have helped me out time and again researching or just being nosey.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I was trying to find out if the cups were dishwasher safe but cant find them for sale anywhere 0_o

Ah, they are seattle coffee company, not gear... whoops


----------

